# my 5mth old caught a live bird!



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is this common? He tries a lot but never succeeds but today in the forest he took pointing position got down low and went off in the brush. in hot pursuit of a few birds he saw.

Seconds later he comes back with one in his jaws and drops it at my feet. Is it common for such a young V to catch live birds?


----------



## CPS624 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know that it's common, but it's certainly impressive. They are bred for hunting. I've heard of some as young as 8 weeks catching birds. I guess this means if you want to train with him in the field, you will have your work cut out for you


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

He's telling you his genetic code needs to be fulfilled Dee! Time to start channeling that drive and do some hunt training. He is eligible to run Junior Hunt at 6 mo., or NAVHDA testing, etc. Sounds like a keeper!

Have fun!
Ken


----------

